# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Rijeka- dan obitelji

## Sun

dragi naši,

u utorak 15.5.2007 povodom dana obitelji od 09 - 11 sati pozivamo vas da dođete na Korzo do štanda Udruge Roda te se  upoznate  sa radom Udruge. Moći ćete preuzeti edukativne materijale kao i poduprijeti rad Udruge kupnjom dječjih majica.

Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## Marna

Hvala *Sun*, vidimo se.   :Smile:

----------


## Sun

:Smile:

----------


## MELITA06

i mi cemo proci!

----------


## Sun

hop

----------


## Točkica

Ja radim od 13h pa ako stignem ranije u grad obavezno dođem!

----------


## Sun

:Smile:

----------


## Sun

:Smile:

----------


## sandraf

pored Radio Rijeke? doci ce moj muz, dajte mu lijepu majicu Addicted, dvojkicu, bijelu, kratki rukavi; ne dajte da se raspistolji pa uzme nesto u nekoj drugoj boji, bas mi treba bijela...  :Grin:

----------


## Sun

nisam sigurna dal ima bijela, neka dođe što ranije da može birati, nama majice planu u roku keks

----------


## sandraf

hvala Sun, nazvat cu ga u 9.00, nek pretrci.

----------


## apricot

nisam poslala bijelu, nije ni bilo.
mislim da je otišla žuta i zelena

----------


## sandraf

onda zuta.... moze rezervacija za ispod pulta?

----------


## Sun

budući da nas je ulovila kiša pa smo na štandu bile samo do 10, ako ima cure koje su došle radi majica pa nas nisu našle slobodno se javite *Winnie The Pooh* na pp pa se dogovorite

----------


## Sun

cure=cura   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

> budući da nas je ulovila kiša pa smo na štandu bile samo do 10, ako ima cure koje su došle radi majica pa nas nisu našle slobodno se javite *Winnie The Pooh* na pp pa se dogovorite


Evo podižem!
Majica ima i kratkih i dugih rukava, u svim veličinama, bojama (ovaj put su sada stvarno prekrasne) javite se na PP pa ćemo se za dalje dogovoriti.
Ali molila bih vas da to bude u narednih 3,4 dana jer sve majice moram vratiti u ZG radi rasprodaje!

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

> pored Radio Rijeke? doci ce moj muz, dajte mu lijepu majicu Addicted, dvojkicu, bijelu, kratki rukavi;


Nije on došao do nas, već sam ja do njega!
Šta ti je usluga!

----------


## sandraf

> sandraf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pored Radio Rijeke? doci ce moj muz, dajte mu lijepu majicu Addicted, dvojkicu, bijelu, kratki rukavi;
> 
> 
> Nije on došao do nas, već sam ja do njega!
> Šta ti je usluga!


rekao mi je, hvala  :Smile:  

majica mi se svidja iako nije bijela, vec smo je prosetali.

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Hop!




> Sun prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> budući da nas je ulovila kiša pa smo na štandu bile samo do 10, ako ima cure koje su došle radi majica pa nas nisu našle slobodno se javite *Winnie The Pooh* na pp pa se dogovorite
> 
> 
> Evo podižem!
> Majica ima i kratkih i dugih rukava, u svim veličinama, bojama (ovaj put su sada stvarno prekrasne) javite se na PP pa ćemo se za dalje dogovoriti.
> Ali molila bih vas da to bude u narednih 3,4 dana jer sve majice moram vratiti u ZG radi rasprodaje!


Još malo pa zatvaramo birtiju!

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

> Hop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Winnie The Pooh prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


Ima li  još zainteresiranih, ili da šaljem u ZG?

----------

